# Falla en televisor Philips



## Jsm

Saludos a todos de este forum, tengo un televisor Philips que tiene aproximadamente 3 años de funcionando, el problema que se presento es que de un momento a otro el televisor encendia por un determinado tiempo pero luego se apaga, hay veces que esta encendido por 1 hora y luego se apaga, favor si alguien me puede indicar como solucionar este problema.
Juan Carlos


----------



## goku

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema con un philips  32PW8651/12.
Empezo a irse la imagen, se me apagaba, se me quedaba en stanby con la luz del led intermitente. Tenia que apagar con el boton y volver a encender a los  5 seg, me podia durar 2 hora como 2 minutos. Ayer  ya ni se me encendia , hacia el amago pero ni se enciende.
Segun he leido por ahi puede que sea  el flyback, un condensador o la fuente de alimentacion.
Cuando sepa algo lo escribo.

Un saludo


----------



## victor7

Revisar la placa base,de soldaduras frias en los philips fallan mucho. suerte.


----------



## pitera

Hola tengo un problema con un televisor Philips.Resulta que no se como he cambiado el idioma del menu y esta en un idioma que desconozco, no esta ni en frances, aleman,ingles, que no se que idioma es.Y tengo el problema de que cuando le doy volumen a la television se me borran los canales.He intentado comparar con el libro de instucciones en español y segiur los pasos en el idioma que esta pero no lo puedo cambiar al español.Por eso piso que si alguien sabe como puedo hacerle un RESET a la televion.No se que modelo es por que no lo pone.Bueno espero que me podais ayudar gracias.


----------



## paliluque

Hola todos, mi nombre es Pablo y soy nuevo aqui.. 

Estoy con inconveniente similar..!!

Tengo un televisor Philips (A48JSK61X) que cuando lo conecto a la red de alimentación prende la luz de stanbye y cuando pulso la tecla de Encendido apaga la misma y no sucede más nada... no enciende la pantalla ni se escucha nada...

Alguna sugerencia¿??

Gracias


----------



## rash

...una de dos:
- fuente de alimentación,
- etapa de lineas horizontales, oscilador-->driver-->transistor 
potencia-->Transformador de lineas...

1º Comprueba fuente de alimentacion, lo mas seguro que tengas que ir desconectando salidas del transformador de alimentacion para que puedas comprobar, por que si es un corto en alguna etapa de salida entonces actua la protección....
2º comprueba las bobinas del transformador de lineas (creo recordar que el pcb estaba dibujado la configuración de las mismas según patillas del trt de MAT)

....pero antes da un vistazo a la placa, es decir, comprueba si hay alguna resistencia quemada, algun condensador roto, alguna soldadura suelta.....

saludos


----------



## paliluque

Gracias Rash... comprobaré eso.! espero poder hacerlo!!! hace mucho que no trabajo en placas.!!!! jaja..

El tipo del TV es 20GR1355/77  y despues tiene o un 9 o un 3... no se bien!


----------



## paliluque

No lo pude comprobar... necesitaría el circuito de la placa!!!.. alguno lo tiene??? Lei en otros Foros que quitandolé el SCR andaba pero no es así!!!... se lo quité pero nada.!

Espero alguno pueda facilitarme el circuito.!

Saludos!!!PAblo


----------



## eLBARDOS

Cuidado con esas placas de Tv! 
Verificar : Vertical, Fuente, Vertical, Horizontal.


----------



## armandolopezmx

revisa el salida vertical.. yo tenia un problema asi,,, en uan ocasion estaba dañdo el integrado... en otra ocasion tenia patas desoldadas....

suerte.


----------



## paliluque

Voy a volver a comprobar las soldaduras... por que esas soldaduras frias son un problema! 

Y las fuentes también revisaremos nuevamente.!!!! 

Alguien tiene el circuito de la placa para este modelo?

Gracias por su ayuda!!!!!!!! PABLO


----------



## LM380

paliluque dijo:


> El tipo del TV es 20GR1355/77  y despues tiene o un 9 o un 3... no se bien!


¿No será un 20gr1355/77B ?
Creo que el chasis es GR1-Ax. Va diagrama, revisa si es el que necesitas.


----------



## paliluque

SI.. LM380 es una "B" no se ve bien pero si! es.!

Muchas Gracias por tu aporte!... ahora me fijo si con esto puedo hacer algo ja.!!

Un abrazo 
Pablo!!!


----------



## paliluque

Muy bueno el diagrama la verdad que me ayudó un montón... 

pero comprobé que el (D6671) BZX79-B5V6 - Diodo reg volt. esté bien y que el transistor (TR7673) BC558 tubiera en base los 5.6V... por lo que queda descartado que es el DIODO y el TRANS.

No se cual pueda ser la falla..!!!

Describo nuevamente el problema.!!!

Conecto el TV y enciende el LED de stanbye junto con un gruñido que se escucha como si se cargara... cuando presiono la tecla de POWER se apaga el LED stanbye y no enciende la pantalla ni se escucha ninguna clase de sonido... (presione las teclas de volumen, canal, video, etc.. y nada) y si presiono nuevamente la tecla de POWER el LED de stanbye no vuelve a encender..!! es como que se muere.! para que encienda nuevamente hay que desconetar el TV de la linea 220V.

Espero alguna IDEA!!!!

*La fuente debe estar bien por que al conectarlo a la linea enciende el stanbye... (o no es así?)

Saludos
PablO!


----------



## LM380

paliluque dijo:


> *La fuente debe estar bien por que al conectarlo a la linea enciende el stanbye... (o no es así?)


¿Ya has controlado que esté presente exactamente 5vdc en el emisor del transistor 7674?
Si está verificado el estado del transistor de salida horizontal; para probar la fuente tendrías que quitar el transistor 7631 y energizar el tv:
En esas condiciones debería haber 95Vdc en extremos de la bobina 5660, y 9Vdc en el cátodo del diodo 6635. Si esto está bien, dejar los componentes en su lugar original y pasar a otra cosa.

El oscilador de la etapa horizontal (TDA8305) se activa cuando recibe los 12Va provenientes del Flyback, pero para salir del StandBy arranca momentáneamente con una señal ingresada por el pin 11 de dicho IC Jungla.
De modo que sería sencillo determinar que el Flyback y el TDA8305 funcionan a la primera; es preciso conectar una fuente de 12Vdc en el pin 7 del TDA.., energizar el Tv y dar la orden de salir del estado de Stand By; debería encender a pleno ( a menos que haya otro problema con la deflexión vertical). Y si es un resultado positivo queda revisar pocos sectores; en caso que no haya respuesta con la prueba, se complica porque las fallas pueden estar en el Flyback, Jungla, circuitos de la etapa Vertical...


----------



## el-rey-julien

esa falla es comun cuando el tubo empiesa a fallar ,es medio largo de explicar ,lo primero que tienen que aser es entrar al modo servis y ay te dise el error y porque se apago,
tiene unos numeros ,que ay una tabla para saber cual es la falla,
casi siempre se soluciona  reajustando el screen y poniendo tres simples diodos ,no es ni  el vertical ni soldaduras frias,esa falla suele confundir mucho a los tecnicos que no tienen mucha experiencia.se apaga muchas beses a los segundos de estar encendido,otras veces al rato ,mas cuando aparece una imagen con mucho brillo 
error numero 11 es que seguramente le va a tirar cuando entren al modo servis
ay que reajustar el screen a mas o menos 330 volt
si con eso todavia no funciona 
tenés que puentear la R que va a la pata 45 del micro y colocar una R de 22K desde base a masa en el transistor conformador de BCL, es un SMD marcado como 7483 y que toma la señal de la pata 10 del FBT.
y despues  poner tres diodos como en la foto

no tengo a mano el procedimiento justo ni el circuito de tu tv pero con esta imagen guiense
100por ciento a que esa la falla,en los philip y si tiene el tubo de industria mexicana empiesan a fallar a los tres años de uso salio malo el tubo
lo ideal seria cambiar el tubo{cinescopio} si es tuyo el televisor anda sabiendo que tenes que canbiar el tubo y si es de un cliente avisale ,
a ay veses que ay que correjir los colores con el modo servis,otras veses se arregla camviando la memoria o grabandole de nuevo el archivo que lleva ,


----------



## paliluque

Muchas gracias por su colaboración ... esta tarde verifico de nuevo.. Les comento que este es mi 5 tv que me traen al taller .. hace poco que inicié con esto... es la causa de las preguntas de novato que tal vez realizo.! muy poca esperiencia tengo de verdad!

Espero no moleste demaciado tampoco!... jaja..

Ahora busco como entrar al modo service.. espero que al menos a eso si entre el TV... 

Saludos
Pablo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

paliluque dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su colaboración ... esta tarde verifico de nuevo.. Les comento que este es mi 5 tv que me traen al taller .. hace poco que inicié con esto... es la causa de las preguntas de novato que tal vez realizo.! muy poca esperiencia tengo de verdad!
> 
> Espero no moleste demaciado tampoco!... jaja..
> 
> Ahora busco como entrar al modo service.. espero que al menos a eso si entre el TV...
> 
> Saludos
> Pablo!



no ay problema esa falla como comente antes suele confundir mucho,yo mismo me e vuelto loco asta descubrir esa falla ,que es una tontera ,siempre pasa en los philip


----------



## paliluque

Gustavo.! te molesto nuevamente.. no encuentro como se entra en el TV al modo service... podrías instruirme en eso?

Saludos
Pablo


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm  mira en la parte de  philips 
entra al modo servis mira y no toques nada y pone aca lo que dice
seguro que es este pero si llega a ser fijate en el enlace por el resto de los modelos anda probando de a uno

Con el TV encendido, presionar consecutivamente en el control remoto los siguientes botones: 0-6-2-5-9-6-MENU
Aparecerá en pantalla la letra S y números que indican la identificación del equipo, la versión de Software, etc. Al presionar nuevamente MENU aparecerán los diversos ítems de ajuste en grupos de 4. Para seleccionar los ítem presionar CANAL +/-, para ajustar el valor presionar VOL +/-
Para salir, presionar POWER y se guardaran los cambios.


----------



## paliluque

Gracias nuevamente.. voy a probar todo eso.. te paso el diagrama del tv del problema.!
para que lo veas..!! 

NO encuentro el transistor 7483 que me detallaste en una de las soluciones!!!

Saludos
Pablo

no pudo entrar al modo service.. por que no enciende..!!! solo se apaga el LED stanbye..

¿?


----------



## el-rey-julien

perdon me equivoque yo tenia entendido que si arrancaba pero despues se apagaba 
segui el consejo de lm380 y comenta los resultados 




LM380 dijo:


> ¿Ya has controlado que esté presente exactamente 5vdc en el emisor del transistor 7674?
> Si está verificado el estado del transistor de salida horizontal; para probar la fuente tendrías que quitar el transistor 7631 y energizar el tv:
> En esas condiciones debería haber 95Vdc en extremos de la bobina 5660, y 9Vdc en el cátodo del diodo 6635. Si esto está bien, dejar los componentes en su lugar original y pasar a otra cosa.
> 
> El oscilador de la etapa horizontal (TDA8305) se activa cuando recibe los 12Va provenientes del Flyback, pero para salir del StandBy arranca momentáneamente con una señal ingresada por el pin 11 de dicho IC Jungla.
> De modo que sería sencillo determinar que el Flyback y el TDA8305 funcionan a la primera; es preciso conectar una fuente de 12Vdc en el pin 7 del TDA.., energizar el Tv y dar la orden de salir del estado de Stand By; debería encender a pleno ( a menos que haya otro problema con la deflexión vertical). Y si es un resultado positivo queda revisar pocos sectores; en caso que no haya respuesta con la prueba, se complica porque las fallas pueden estar en el Flyback, Jungla, circuitos de la etapa Vertical...


----------



## paliluque

Amigo.. medí en el emisor del transistor 7674 y me da 4,95Vdc 4,99Vdc medi dos veces.

saqué el transistor 7631 y conecté el TV...

Medí en la bobina 5660 y me dá 6,89Vdc (ni cerca de los 95Vdc) y en el cátodo del diodo 6635 me dá 4.78 Vdc (lejos también de los 9Vdc que me pedías)

Por aca debe estar el problema!!!!!!!!!ja


----------



## el-rey-julien

bien encaminado estas entonces ,nota si no tiene los 95 volt justo el tv no arranca porque se activa la proteccion


----------



## paliluque

ya casi..!! que me puede estar dejando sin los 95Vdc?? algún componente.. pero no se ve fisicamente ninguno mal..!!! 

Saludos
Pablo!!:.


----------



## el-rey-julien

segui desde donde ''nace los 95 volt '' y anda descartando etapas,el choque o bobina se suele cortar ,levanta desde la fuente ,seguro que es una tontera ,


----------



## gregoriorg

ya quedo tu TV?


----------



## walter11874

Hola gente del foro… che veo que no soy el único con problemas con un philips, muy buen equipo y con un sonido casi inmejorable, pero, desde hace un tiempo el Mio comenzó a fallar.
	Tengo un Philips modelo 25pt5541 stereo, en general funciona correctamente, pero a veces al encenderlo o de a ratos esporádicamente la pantalla se decolora, mejor dicho se acentúan los tintes rosa tirando a rojo. No lo hace siempre pero quiero abrir el paraguas antes de que llueva y solucionar este problema antes de que se agrave.
	Mi pregunta es si alguien de ustedes me pueden dar una mano con la solución o al menos una guía de hacia donde tengo que encaminar la reparación, osea, para no manosear tanto sin sentido el equipo…
	Desde ya les agradezco y mando un cordial saludo desde Santa Fe capital, ARGENTINA.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comenzá revisando las soldaduras frias (opacas) , sobretodo las de la placa del tubo y sacá y volvé a colocar esa placa para limpiar las patas del tubo.

Saludos !


----------



## alejandroarriaga

hola como estan ?    en las televiciones philips ami me a pasadoo que cuando la tv se apaga y prende cuando quieree  y se apaga cuando quiere , es porque la vida del cinescopio se esta agotando la solucion es bajarle al screem ok         bye saludos


----------



## walter11874

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comenzá revisando las soldaduras frias (opacas) , sobretodo las de la placa del tubo y sacá y volvé a colocar esa placa para limpiar las patas del tubo.
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias Amigo pruebo y te comento, saludos desde Santa Fe...


----------



## mvillani

Hola , una pregunta . El Tv me queda prendido en standby y no responde ni el control remoto ni el boton de power. 

En la placa hay algo que calineta mucho pero no se que es C300N (ALGUNA IDEA DE QUE ES ESTE COMPONENTE )

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

mvillani dijo:


> Hola , una pregunta . El Tv me queda prendido en standby y no responde ni el control remoto ni el boton de power.
> 
> En la placa hay algo que calineta mucho pero no se que es C300N (ALGUNA IDEA DE QUE ES ESTE COMPONENTE )
> 
> Gracias


 

¡Foto                     !


----------



## mvillani

Esta es la Foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es un PTC.

Cambiale el integrado y ese ptc.

Saludos !


----------



## mvillani

Muchas Gracias , de que integrado estas hablando


----------



## DOSMETROS

mvillani dijo:


> Muchas Gracias , de que integrado estas hablando


 

Del de la fuente


----------



## mvillani

Hay alguna forma de saber cual es el chasis de este TV . En la placa no encuentro ninguna referencia.
Si alguno creo con con alguna fotos lo puede descubrir las subo 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

En la tapa trasera del TV está el modelo


----------



## mvillani

Les cuento que el modelo es 20gr 1356 77b ya baje los diagramas.

En el capacito 100uf 400v tengo 280V , esto es bajo con respecto a los 310v que tendria que tener 220* 1.41. ?Es un problema?

En la pata del flyback que indica 95V (supongo que es el b+)  no los tengo , Para poder separar y medir la fuente con una lampara tengo que CORTAR LA PISTA?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés hacerlo como quieras , o cortando la pista o sacando el fusible y soldando atrás, o con un fusible quemado le soldás dos cables y la lámpara. También podés poner la lámpara antes del enchufe , o sea que te construis un mini alargue con una lámpara serie en el medio , es más cómodo !

Si tenés 280 Vdc en el capacitor , fijate que no tengas baja tensión  , que no tengas baja la batería del tester  , o que no esté abierto alguno de los 4 díodos del puente rectificador.

Saludos !


----------



## mvillani

No me rindo, pero se que las preguntas pueden molestar.

No entiendo como hago para poder separar la fuente y buscar el error en la misma o en otra parte . Busco en el circuito pero no encunetro cuales son las salidas de la fuente para cortar la pista y medir . 

Me podrian dar alguna ida si sacando algun transistor ya aislaria la fuente .

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda dada


----------



## mvillani

ya saque todos los integrados de potencia , el transistor de los verticales y la fuente en corto . Que otro cosa puedo hacer


----------



## DOMITEC

Nunca cortes las pistas para hacer una prueba, es mejor desoldar algo que esta en serie para poder medir o probar...... si quieres medir con una lampara, desconecta el +B del flayback..... si enciende tu lampara, significa que tu fuente esta perfecta, el problema viene del oscilador horizontal.... y si tu tv se apaga al rato, es por que tiene un cruce en el secundario del flayback.... los phillisp sufren de vertical y los diodos de alta velocidad que salen del flayback..... alguna resistencia abierta, también hace que se apague.
suerte en su reparación.


----------



## mvillani

Gracias por la ayuda , pero continuo igual la fuente en corto .

ya medi odos los diodos y nada .

Como puedo medir el trafo de la fuente ?

Gracias


----------



## marianoconde22

Hola, tengo un televisor philips de 32 pulgadas modelo: 32PW6006/01 y le ocurre lo siguente:
Se enciende y al poco tiempo se apaga, aunque la luz roja se queda como si estuviera encendido, y al darle a apagar la tele con el mando ya se pone la luz roja como apagado. Antes de que se apage la tele se pone como de un corlor verdoso y luego se apaga. Hay veces que al volverla a encender se ve la pantalla verde con la imagen al fondo y con rallas. Otras veces se enciende bien y vuelve a apargarse a las 15 o 20 segundos, otras veces dura mas.. y otras no llega a apagarse durante todo el dia. Alguien sabe de que se puede tratar? Muchas gracias a todos los de este foro.


----------



## DOMITEC

por la manera como se manifiesta tu problema parece soldadura fria, eso significa que debes hacer un resoldado en la parate chroma o en el zocalo de la pantalla del  televisor.
suerte.


----------



## Hammer Facer

Rayas? Busca soldaduras frías en el vertical, fíjate que tal está el potenciómetro del screen en el flyback...


----------



## marianoconde22

Hola, gracias por las respuestas pero si pudierais decirmelo con un lenguaje para torpes os lo agradeceria. Yo tengo poca experiencia en la electronica pero que no me importa hacer cualquier cosa solo que necesito saber exactamente como se hace. Muchas graciass¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer

Uuhhh....! Entonces mejor que te ayude a repararlo alguien que ya tenga experiencia con TVs.... no te vayas a electrocutar...


----------



## marianoconde22

Pero tan dificil es? ......


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, buscando sobre el tema de televisores philips, justamente yo también tengo un 32PW8651/12, y el problema que no se si llevarno o seguir aguantandolo, ya que a veces uno lo enciende y aparece con la imagen muy brillosa y con los colores algo raros, y si uno lo apaga y lo vuelve a encender del control remoto, se ve bien. Luego, si uno ordena cambiar la imagen según la entrada (paso de la conexión de la televisión digital a la del reproductor), a veces pasa lo mismo, de manera que encendiendo y apagandolo se vuelve a ver normal.
Prosiguiendo, el televisor tiene una función que hasta ahora no le encontré mucha utilidad, que si uno deja pulsado el botón mute sin soltarlo, la pantalla se divide en dos de manera vertical, la de la izquierda supuestamente una imagen sin mejoras, y la de la derecha una imagen muy bonita, aunque claro, nunca logre que la imagen del televisor se viese tan bonita de manera entera, pero bueno, hete aquí que si toco esa función, primero se ejecuta en condiciones, pero al poco rato se desestabiliza la imagen, y para peor, tengo que apagar 3 o 4 veces para normalizarla, de manera que no empleo para nada esa función.
la pregunta:
 ¿tienen idea de que sera, y si es que vale la pena mandarlo a arreglar, o es que lo sigo aguantando así?

PD: puff, dado el tiempo de este tema, espero no haber hecho otra de Romero


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tocaría el screen en el flyback , si tocás el foco no pasa nada.
Limpiaría el zócalo del tubo con alcohol isopropílico o alcohol fino.
Cambiaría un capacitor electrolítico grandote en la placa del tubo.

. . . Hasta aqui sin hacer ningún esfuerzo  , solo quitar la tapa


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tocaría el screen en el flyback , si tocás el foco no pasa nada.
> Limpiaría el zócalo del tubo con alcohol isopropílico o alcohol fino.
> Cambiaría un capacitor electrolítico grandote en la placa del tubo.
> 
> . . . Hasta aqui sin hacer ningún esfuerzo  , solo quitar la tapa



Agradecido desde ya por la data

En fin, el típico granito al hilo, en el idioma del colega Lopez, pero con los diagramas al fin





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Uuhhh....! Entonces mejor que te ayude a repararlo alguien que ya tenga experiencia con TVs.... no te vayas a electrocutar...



See, es justamente lo que se me paso por la cabeza.
Precaución ante todo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
En el pueblo tengo uno similar, regalo de un familiar obtenido por método ciruja, que le pasaba algo similar. Al principio no salía imagen y algunas veces hacía amago y vovía a negro.
Fué tocar el screen y dió lineas de retrazado; Lo ajusté bien y hasta ahora, aun estando temporadas largas sin encenderlo.

Tampoco he conseguido saber como funciona la función que divide la pantalla, un lado se ve mejor pero no memoriza esa opción (o no se memorizarla).

Según Pt el chasis del 32PW8651/12 es el ES1E AA. ??

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> En el pueblo tengo uno similar, regalo de un familiar obtenido por método ciruja, que le pasaba algo similar. Al principio no salía imagen y algunas veces hacía amago y vovía a negro.
> Fué tocar el screen y dió lineas de retrazado; Lo ajusté bien y hasta ahora, aun estando temporadas largas sin encenderlo.
> 
> Tampoco he conseguido saber como funciona la función que divide la pantalla, un lado se ve mejor pero no memoriza esa opción (o no se memorizarla).
> 
> 
> Según Pt el chasis del 32PW8651/12 es el ES1E AA. ??
> 
> Saludos.



La conozco, es la siguiente, el tema que tampoco nunca supe el sentido de la misma si es que no especifica como dejar la mejor definición.



En mi caso, algo a ojo, y probando con diferentes tipos de películas (una de anime, una clásica en blanco y negro y una más contemporanea) en el reproductor de dvd conectado a las entradas roja, verde y azúl (cables de audio aparte, claro). Hice algo así.

BRILLO 54

COLOR 42

CONTRASTE 100 (EL MÁXIMO  )

DEFINICIÓN 60

MATÍZ 0

TONO DE COLOR: NORMAL

RED. DE RUIDO: SÍ

CONTRASTE: SÍ

ROTACIÓN 0

Es un televisor, que claro, cuando salió, pues 32 pulgadas era grande, y ahora seria un tamaño normal. Calculo que una manera de seguir sacandole partido es comprar un aparato para que sea un smart, de manera que tenga entradas usb, a internet, reconocimiendo de codec x264 y x265, y subtítulos *.sub, de forma que puedas integrarlos a un mvk, en el color, tamaño y fuente que mejor te parezca


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas, disculpen que haya pasado el tiempo y que acceda poco, la verdad es que en general ando en otras cuestiones (prof de ingles, estudio de 3d que ahora estoy probando el Lumion), pero bueno, a lo de este posteo.

Trato de averiguar cual seria el nombre (o código/modelo) del yugo de un 32pw6542, claro, además de que el manual de servicio esta en el idioma del colega Lopez -poco más arriba lo subi en su momento-, pues es los diagramas son como chino para mí . Basicamente tras patear la ciudad y convencer al dueño de arreglarlo, encontré a alguien que se encargue, y claro, toca tratar de conseguir el repuesto , que según el, el problema en esa deformación en los laterales se trata del yugo. Otra que me seria útil es si todos los modelos de ese manual usan el mismo yugo (casi seguro, pero bueno, por ese casi). Bueno, eso seria, y gracias de antemano. Uff, la película del dvd es 9 Pota/Rota, es bélica, rusa, por si alguien pregunta , saludos


----------



## pandacba

Eso falla no la produce el yugo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso parece de fuente conmutada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

hellfire4 dijo:


> Agradecido desde ya por la data
> 
> En fin, el típico granito al hilo, en el idioma del colega Lopez, pero con los diagramas al fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, es justamente lo que se me paso por la cabeza.
> Precaución ante todo


Hola a todos , buenos tienpos cuando aun existian manuales de servicios decentes (ricos en informaciones y principalmente diagramas esquemacticos) , cosa actualmente rara con los equipos de pantalla plana (LCD)!,
Caro Don hellfire4 si acaso puedo te ayudar con alguna traducción al Portuñol , basta me pedir en cual parte tienes dificuldad en entiender.
Acuerdo plenamente que ese problema no es por causa del Yugo y sin algun conponente malo en la tarjeta madre.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba

Esa marca es fija o se desplaza de arriba abajo de la pantalla?


----------



## hellfire4

pandacba dijo:


> Esa marca es fija o se desplaza de arriba abajo de la pantalla?


Que rapidez con la que respondieron, desde ya gracias a los tres . El fija, esa deformación siempre esta ahí , en ambos laterales.
La verdad colega Lopez, aunque estuviese en mi idioma, tampoco la tengo fácil, dada mi inexperiencia, la idea es conseguir el repuesto que haga falta y llamar al tecnico para que venga a meter mano , sino tiene remedio, mala suerte. A ver.originalmente tenía un problema que encendia, se ponia muy brilloso (imagen inferior, que puede que ayude en algo), se volvía a encender y se acomodaba, algo que muy de vez en cuando y poca bola se daba, luego, claro, empezó con esos dos monticulos laterales que deforman un tanto la imagen.


----------



## Eduardo

hellfire4 dijo:


> Que rapidez con la que respondieron, desde ya gracias a los tres . El fija, esa deformación siempre esta ahí , en ambos laterales.
> La verdad colega Lopez, aunque estuviese en mi idioma, tampoco la tengo fácil, dada mi inexperiencia, la idea es conseguir el repuesto que haga falta y llamar al tecnico para que venga a meter mano , sino tiene remedio, mala suerte. A ver.originalmente tenía un problema que encendia, se ponia muy brilloso (imagen inferior, que puede que ayude en algo), se volvía a encender y se acomodaba, algo que muy de vez en cuando y poca bola se daba, luego, claro, empezó con esos dos monticulos laterales que deforman un tanto la imagen.



Como ya te han dicho el problema no es el yugo.
Al yugo solo le pueden ocurrir dos cosas para fallar: Ponerse en corto unas espiras o algún curioso metió mano donde no debía.  
En cualquier caso la deformación resultante nunca son franjas sino un efecto almohadilla.

El yugo, el flyback, el tubo, la jungla ...  son las causas típicas que se utilizan cuando el técnico no ha perdido tiempo revisando y se le pide un presupuesto. 

Eso tiene el aspecto de fuente regulando mal (¿electrolíticos secos?) o sincronismo horizontal rebelde probablemente también por electros secos. 

Suspendé la búsqueda del yugo y buscá otro que arregle el televisor.


----------



## hellfire4

A, o sea, problemas con los capacitores ¿voy bien? . El tipo tiro eso de pedo al ver la imagen, pero bueno, ya veré que hago, desplazar ese armatoste es el gran problema XD. Y también agradezco la respuesta colega . Este ¿los capacitores para un tv así son dificiles de conseguir también?


----------



## pandacba

veo mal o se ve como una zona obscurecida el medio, a lo ancho de la pantalla?
Si es así es muy probable que este localizada en el vertical, y casi siempre son capacitores en mal estado


----------



## hellfire4

pandacba dijo:


> veo mal o se ve como una zona obscurecida el medio, a lo ancho de la pantalla?
> Si es así es muy probable que este localizada en el vertical, y casi siempre son capacitores en mal estado


Esa zona oscura se ve cuando tome la foto, que justamente marca la deformación (fue gran casualidad, dado que esa raya negra en la 1º foto, la del menu de la película 9 pota/rota se ve en la parte inferior), es el efecto de cuando se filma un tv o monitor de tubo  de cuando una gran raya horizontal va de arriba para abajo, aunque cuando uno mira televisión en el, no se ve, pero bueno, salió justo en la foto donde no se ven tan brilloso y como costaba tomar fotos mejores, considere que esa serviría . La raya negra ligera es como la que se ve en esta captura de un Tv Krim 218, ruso, que como justo la vi en un video de youtube, considere que podría servir como ejemplo .


----------



## DOSMETROS

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿los capacitores para un tv así son dificiles de conseguir también?


 
Es cómo ir a comprar caramelos


----------



## DOSMETROS

O le cambiás electrolíticos al secundario de la fuente conmutada,  o . . . o . . . o

Resulta que no han vendido ni la mitad de los televisores que calcularon venderían para el año pasado , así que están regaladísimos . . .  diría a mitad de precio :

Tv Led 32 Pulgadas Hitachi 32fd21 Hdmi Usb Garantía Oficial  - $ 5.599,00

Regalá el CRT


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O le cambiás electrolíticos al secundario de la fuente conmutada,  o . . . o . . . o
> 
> Resulta que no han vendido ni la mitad de los televisores que calcularon venderían para el año pasado , así que están regaladísimos . . .  diría a mitad de precio :
> 
> Tv Led 32 Pulgadas Hitachi 32fd21 Hdmi Usb Garantía Oficial  - $ 5.599,00
> 
> Regalá el CRT



Coincido, pero bueno, yo no soy el dueño, ese es el chiste y dudo que tenga ganas de hacer el desembolso XD. Seguramente sino se puede arreglar, lo ira aguantar hasta el final, o hasta que se aburra del mismo .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiándole los electrolíticos del secundario de la fuente , seguramente queda resuelto.


----------



## analogico

hellfire4 dijo:


> A, o sea, problemas con los capacitores ¿voy bien? . El tipo tiro eso de pedo al ver la imagen, pero bueno, ya veré que hago, desplazar ese armatoste es el gran problema XD. Y también agradezco la respuesta colega . Este ¿los capacitores para un tv así son dificiles de conseguir también?



si no quieres gastar, una vez use uno de  primario de fuente atx   para reemplazar el de +b
que era de 160V creo y el de atx son de 200V


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> si no quieres gastar, una vez use uno de  primario de fuente atx   para reemplazar el de +b
> que era de 160V creo y el de atx son de 200V


Mas bien diría si no quiere gastar XD, pero bueno, detalles , agradezco a ambos la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS

Animate a cambiarlos vos , es facil. Pones fotos del interior y te vamos asesorando.


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Animate a cambiarlos vos , es facil. Pones fotos del interior y te vamos asesorando.



No es mió, ese es el tema, y además no tengo las herramientas adecuadas para desoldar. De momento lo tengo en pausa, aunque no creo que por mucho . Comentario aparte, es admirable y bueno lo rápido que respondieron, en su momento cuando comente por 1º vez en este tema, estuvo dos años parada la respuesta XD al ser tema viejo.


----------



## hellfire4

Colegas, agradezco la asesoría en general, me ha sido muy útil (ya que me salvo de enloquecerme en la busqueda de un yugo, entre otras cosas). Aunque de momento, prefiero no meter mano yo, para hacerla corta, como la fabula, ustedes son los pescadores, y yo por aca, pues sigo siendo el mono


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Volviendo a releer el hilo he recordado que televisor es.
Tengo en el suelo del salón ( mi vieja me odia un poco) hace varios años, un philips igual o similar. En su día me vino con multitud de averías, lineas y rallas horizontales, deformaciones en la imagen, sonido con mucho ruido y defectuoso....
Todo condensadores, al cambiarlos recuperó el sonido y desaparecieron los defectos de imagen. 

Lástima que el trc y el flyback tenían fugas y saltó un chispazo al modulo de control.


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, agradezco desde ya la asesoría de todos aquellos que participaron, dado que sin ella, no se habría logrado la solución (y no fue para nada un detalle menor  ). En la tarde de este día que paso, tras volver a hablar con el técnico que logré que fuese a mi domicilio -ya que semejante armatoste no es ni fácil de llevar, ni fácil que lo acepten, dado que los talleres no suelen tener mucho espacio, bueno, ustedes no serán ajeno a ello me imagino- Pues bien, fue el mismo técnico que aunque arrivo a un diagnostico erróneo sobre que era el yugo, acepto darle una miraba cara a cara, y tras haberle ayudado con la parte de fuerza y con una linterna, procedió a ponerlo culo para arriba, sacarle la saca y desoldar y cambiar los capacitores que jorobaban. No le tome una foto al proceso, para no molestarlo, y le pedí que trabajase tranquilo, que apuro no había . Más allá que del diagnostico desacertado, demostró tener muy buena pericia .


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas, aca por un detalle que he notado en el candidato, y como que casi tengo la solución, pero claro, el casi basicamente es una duda.
He notado un defecto que omite parte de los laterales (o costados, izquierda y derecha) en la imagen, dado que parte del texto no lo ves (se come una o dos palabras)
Probado con un reproductor y las palabras del noticiero de algunos canales en otra pantalla y eso no pasa, concluyendo que es un problema del TV

Se que tiene un menu del service (una vez logre ingresar y sali de inmediato para evitar cualquier macanazo). Geometry, justo visualizo una opción que permite mover el horizontal y vertical aparentemente






Ahora, dada mi inexperiencia, no tengo ganas de tocar y desconfigurar. Ese es el tema .
¿Qué me dirían?


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, presionando rápidamente 062596 + botón menú (si no, solo cambias canales)
Acceso a eso, pero no aparece nada mas que eso, ninguna opción a elegir, en rojo encima.
¿Alguna idea?

Agrego.
El TV note que se come parte de la imagen de los laterales (dado que algunas letras no aparecen) y tras probar en otra pantalla, es un problema del TV, pense que mediante el acceso a modo service se podría acomodar tocando el horizontal, pero solo veo esos números rojos que marcan un error encima. Solo queria saber si el modo service se puede controlar o lograr el control en ese TV para luego acomodarlo.

Um, algo veo en el SM (menos mal que antes lo subí), aunque esta en el idioma del forista López XD que poco se -si fuese inglés, me las arreglaría, sin animo de ofensa-, a ver si con el traductor me las arreglo. Disculpen cualquier molestía, es cosa de mi ignorancia y temor al macanazo XD


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Hellfire. Es un desajuste muy posible por modo de servicio. No pasará nada si ajustas los parámetros de Horizontal cuyos ítems cambian dependiendo la marca y modelo del TV (eso sí, si tienes miedo de cambiar los valores ya existente,  anótalos  antes de retocarlos). El problema radica en mover ajustes de RF y otros por allí que son críticos (claro eso depende del tipo de marca y modelo del TV).


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, 062596 + botón menú se accede al SDM en el culón de 32 (en otros no es tan así, sino, que accedes al que puede variar, al SAM), que no podía hacer nada de nada, y al final pude hacerlo, mediante  062596 + botón OSD, que se accede al llamado SAM, donde puedes variar, pues algo pude, no mucho, pero es mejor que nada. Es evidente que es un defecto de ese Televisor de tubo, así que ajo y agua XD. Ya que si tratas que la imagen no quede recortada y se vea entera, se deforma mal.

Menos mal, y como acertadamente aconsejaron acertadamente, anote todos los parametros en el horizontal de geometry antes del ensayo y error 
Y agradecido desde ya 

Menu SAM (062596 + botón OSD), el que queria acceder para cambiar la configuración, pulse Clear para limpiar el error y mire algo de geometry en horizontal:



Menu SMD (062596 + botón Menú) , que no me dejaba hacer un joraca XD.


----------



## hellfire4

Comentario aparte, como me suponía, ojo con lo que uno toca. Daba una mirada anoche sin tocar nada y vi la opción *COMPAIR MODE* en off y me pregunte que era, y claro, ante la duda, no la accione, y de haberlo hecho, según esta pág, se podría haber bloqueado el TV hasta remover la fuente de poder, para resetear XD.

Aca lo explica

*ComPair: Can be used to switch on the television to In System Programming (ISP) mode, for software uploading via ComPair.

Caution: When this mode is selected without ComPair connected, the TV will be blocked. Remove the AC power to reset the TV.
To Navigate*

Traducido, para aquellos que no saben Inglés, sin animo de ofensa:

*ComPair: se puede usar para encender el televisor a modo de programación en el sistema (ISP), para cargar software a través de ComPair.

Precaución: Cuando se selecciona este modo sin el ComPair conectado, el televisor se bloqueará. Desconecte la fuente de alimentación de para reiniciar el televisor.*

Si, es de otro modelo, que surgio al preguntarle a Google que era ese modo, pero explica que ojo al piojo.

Fuente de la data:
*





						HOW TO ENTER SERVICE MODE - PHILIPS - LC4.1E CHASSIS – [20”] LCD TVs
					

Electronic equipment repair help, smps circuit diagram, schematic, service mode. Audio devices circuit diagram, software update




					electronicshelponline.blogspot.com
				




Conclusión, además de anotar los valores, es conveniente averiguar que hacen algunas opciones si no lo sabes*


----------



## J2C

Lee bien el manual de servicio de dicho televisor.

El "Compair Mode" se utiliza en los televisores Philips cuando se trabaja con un *dispositivo de pruebas adecuado* (esta indicado en los manuales) y es la forma en que reparan en fábrica o en algunos services oficiales que le han comprado dicho dispositivo a Philips.

Además, poner tantas cosas de los Modos de Servicio Oculto promueven que aparezcan los técnicos "toca bobina" a tontas y a locas y que finalmente terminan poniendo dicho televisor en una repisa como primer trofeo !!!!


----------



## hellfire4

J2C dijo:


> Lee bien el manual de servicio de dicho televisor.
> 
> El "Compair Mode" se utiliza en los televisores Philips cuando se trabaja con un *dispositivo de pruebas adecuado* (esta indicado en los manuales) y es la forma en que reparan en fábrica o en algunos services oficiales que le han comprado dicho dispositivo a Philips.
> 
> Además, poner tantas cosas de los Modos de Servicio Oculto promueven que aparezcan los técnicos "toca bobina" a tontas y a locas y que finalmente terminan poniendo dicho televisor en una repisa como primer trofeo !!!!


Interesante 
Y si, estoy de acuerdo, por eso pedí asesoría sobre eso de la geometría, y solo eso.
Lamentablemente el tema del manual de servicio de ese TV es que esta en el idioma del forista Lopez y no lo pesco mucho, por eso investigue aparte y eso encontré (y menos mal que no lo toque). El traductor algo ayuda, aunque es muy impreciso. Tampoco pude hallarlo en inglés, por eso consulte antes de hacer algo. Lamentablemente al ser un tv de tubo, y el service oficial de la ciudad dijo que ya no los trabaja .

Como tampoco en su momento quise ser yo el de desmontarlo para cambiarle el capacitor, por eso conseguí a un tecnico que lo hizo en condiciones.


----------



## J2C

.​
Pasa que las expresiones y/o frases técnicas esten en ingles, italiano, portugués los técnicos las comprenden sin necesidad de traducir toda la frase.


Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4

J2C dijo:


> .​
> Pasa que las expresiones y/o frases técnicas esten en ingles, italiano, portugués los técnicos las comprenden sin necesidad de traducir toda la frase.
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


Ese es el tema, no soy técnico y procuro evitar muchas cosas (onda la fabula el mono y los pescadores, no se si te suena). En inglés me las arreglo bastante, dado que al tener nivel de profesorado, comprendo varios significados . Por ello me muevo con mucha cautela (y menos mal, deja de andar ese televisor y agarrate la que me espera XD).
Aún me acuerdo en eso que te dije, que me decian que cambiar un capacitor es algo sencillo, claro, en mi caso, pues no .


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, al final, la cosa no fue al dope XD. Termine al final por dar marcha atrás a los cambios en el horizontal, ya que viendo con más detenimiento no me convencio y, o sorpresa, ya no hace el antiguo y horrendo zumbido que estaba un rato largo hasta que se quitaba (y a veces volvía, según el que cambio el capacitor, era el horizontal) mientras mirabas en el, justo que ya estaba habituado XD y justamente el detalle que quedaba e incordiaba -el de la imagen recortada lo doy por caso perdido-

Si, sigue vivito y coleando, de bloqueado nada monada , una foto de recién



Bueno, así quedara


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, aca vuelve al ataque el tipo XD.
El Tv siempre hizo un fuerte zumbido inicial que dura unos 7 minutos y siempre se le considero normal ya luego, claro, hace los ruidos normales que solo te percatas cuando el ambiente esta en silencio y el volumen muy bajo, y pasados unos 44 minutos, arranca uno notablemente más fuerte, que es justo lo que realmente incordia.

A veces si uno pasa de la señal reproductor de sobremesa al aparato TDA configurado con frecuencia NTCS, el ruido fuerte cesa, si cambias el TDA a frecuencia Pal, arrancan los zumbidos. Aunque el aparato de sobremesa calculo que trabaja a NTCS (si es que tiene algo que ver con el problema), ya que toma Vobsub a esa configuración y no con la PAL.


Grabe este video de 90mb, tuve que esperar a la noche que hubiese poco movimiento de autos, y el ambienete en general, dado que el microfono toma mas esos ruidos que los zumbidos y aca se siente mejor, aunque hay que oirlos con volumen algo mas alto, dado que el micro capta mas los pasos que hago









						MVI_3024
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




The man with the iron mask de 1939 lo de la pantalla, por si alguien pregunta

Queria saber si se trata de vuelta de los capacitores y si tiene sentido volver a llamar al tecnico. 
Originalmente ese ruido lo hacia, el me dijo que son ruidos de frecuencia o sintonía (mucho no me acuerdo) de la vez que vino a arreglarlo, y con el tiempo dejo de hacerlos y ahora, de vuelta o simplemente aguantarlo así 

Agrego, si apagas el tv desde el control y luego su interruptor de encendido (el que algunos suelen dejar en preencendido) y al minuto le das y vuelves a encender, el tremendo ruido cesa o arranca el zumbido normal que a los minutos cesa, pero a los 10 minutos o mas el tremendo zumbido.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Ese "pitido" tan agudo me suena a bobina vibrando. Pueden ser las deflectoras o cualquier otra qu tenga que ver con la deflexión horizontal, que son las mas propensas a eso.
Habría que abrir y tratar de localizar la zona y ya ahí ver cúal de las bobinas es la causante. Es complicado porque es un espacio reducido repleto de componentes y muchos de ellos (algunos insospechados) pueden llegar a producir "ruido" ya sea en forma de zumbido, vibración o ligeros mini "estallidos".

En ocasiones he utilizado un destornillador (el lado del mango) o cualquier utensílio alargado aislado como fonendo, para ir tocando los componentes sospechosos de emitir las vibraciones.


----------



## hellfire4

Veo, vaya lio, lo que me llama la atención es porque en determinadas frecuencias es mas propenso a hacer ruido que en otras. Bueno, agradezco la respuesta, vere si llamo al tecnico o no. Desarmarlo y hacerlo yo, pues no, descartado , preferible que siga así a hacero sonar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

La mayoría de las bobinas y transformadores vibran, pero si tenemos suerte no las oimos. Cuanta mas alta sea la frecuencia o mas forzado esté el transformador o bobinado fuera de su rango de trabajo, mas audible será la vibración de este.

Los que padecemos de oido sensible sufrimos los cambios de frecuencia, al cambiar de canal, al haber un exceso de brillo... o por envejecimiento de laos bobinados. Las reactancias de los fluorescentes del taller me mataban.

Y no digamos de los chasquidos que dan los muebles, sean de madera o plástico, cuando enciendes el aparato en frío o alcanza un determinada temperatura.
Existen botes de barniz en espray indicados para estos casos, se rocía el bobinado con el aparato encendido en caliente, se espera unos minutos para que penetre bien con las vibraciones y se deja enfriar.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La mayoría de las bobinas y transformadores vibran, pero si tenemos suerte no las oimos. Cuanta mas alta sea la frecuencia o mas forzado esté el transformador o bobinado fuera de su rango de trabajo, mas audible será la vibración de este.
> 
> Los que padecemos de oido sensible sufrimos los cambios de frecuencia, al cambiar de canal, al haber un exceso de brillo... o por envejecimiento de laos bobinados. Las reactancias de los fluorescentes del taller me mataban.
> 
> Y no digamos de los chasquidos que dan los muebles, sean de madera o plástico, cuando enciendes el aparato en frío o alcanza un determinada temperatura.
> Existen botes de barniz en espray indicados para estos casos, se rocía el bobinado con el aparato encendido en caliente, se espera unos minutos para que penetre bien con las vibraciones y se deja enfriar.


¿Se usa barniz en aerosol con los tvs para eso? la verdad es que me sorprende , no lo sabia. Aunque sigo sin animarme al no saber hacerlo y a riegos de mandarme alguna


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Con este logré quitar el pitido de un motor de campana extractora. Y de varias bobinas de tv a lo largo de los años.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Con este logré quitar el pitido de un motor de campana extractora. Y de varias bobinas de tv a lo largo de los años.


¿la bobina del yugo te refieres?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Aunque sí lo vi en los últimos trc Sony que vimos en garantía ( dos en los que vibraba excesivamente ), pero al estar en garantía lo remitimos a la tienda para que se lo cambiaran porque no querían repararlo.

Lo que mas se me dio fué en filtros de entrada de red, en bobinas de linealidad de deflexión horizontal, transformador driver de horizontal, es decir, bobinas de un tamaño medio con el bobinado visible parcial o totalmente.


----------



## hellfire4

Mmm, veo, bueno, sea cosa de hablar con el tecnico
Agradezco la orientación y saber el problema 

Esto que aca veo me parece una locura para alguien que no esta en el tema XD








						RESTAURAR TV CRT
					

No cal recordar que per jugar amb les nostres estimades consoles clàssiques, aquests televisors són els millors, ja que el tub i les seves resolucions són les ideals per aquests entranyables jocs, basats en el píxel. Però tot i que encara podem trobar televisors CRT (de tub) de segona mà o a...




					www.briconsola.com
				




aca algo leo justo, al menos para instruirme 




__





						El ruido de mis monitores
					






					www.danielclemente.com


----------



## analogico

hellfire4 dijo:


> Mmm, veo, bueno, sea cosa de hablar con el tecnico
> Agradezco la orientación y saber el problema
> 
> Esto que aca veo me parece una locura para alguien que no esta en el tema XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTAURAR TV CRT
> 
> 
> No cal recordar que per jugar amb les nostres estimades consoles clàssiques, aquests televisors són els millors, ja que el tub i les seves resolucions són les ideals per aquests entranyables jocs, basats en el píxel. Però tot i que encara podem trobar televisors CRT (de tub) de segona mà o a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.briconsola.com


*No  hagas nada de eso

*
esto no se hace, el tubo no esta sucio esta pintado con una pintura en polvo


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> *No  hagas nada de eso*
> 
> 
> esto no se hace, el tubo no esta sucio esta pintado con una pintura en polvo


"Comoooooo!!!!!!!" XD

Encima el título, semejante cinismo, restauración de TV CRT.


----------



## analogico

hellfire4 dijo:


> "Comoooooo!!!!!!!" XD
> 
> Encima el título, semejante cinismo, restauración de TV CRT.


aquadag   es pintura de grafito









						El Alto Voltaje en los TRC
					

Recomendaciones para el manejo y descarga del Alto Voltaje en los tubos de rayos catodicos (TRC) o cinescopios.



					www.comunidadelectronicos.com


----------



## J2C

.


Perdón, aquí es donde le hacen publicidad a otros Foros?


Digo, no sé, me parece?



Porque compran cualquier verdura y la traen aquí como si fuera palabra santa.



Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4

La realidad es que nos estamos riendo, es evidente que es una verdura, hasta yo me di cuenta .
En otras ocasiones lo que se hace es consultar la veracidad de ciertos blogs, cosa que no le veo nada de malo.


----------



## J2C

Ahhhh, ya se.

La verdura la trajo el Gran Bonete a este Foro XD


----------



## hellfire4

Los malos ejemplos sirven también, de como no se debe de proceder.
Bueno, ya ire viendo con el mismo tecnico de antes en algun momento a ver como sigo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Resulta que ahora cuando te dan un trc hay que "restaurarlo"  ...que basicamente consiste la restauración en desmontarlo, limpiarlo, cargarse el tubo y volverlo a montar. Manías de los "videoplayer" estos...

Las placas del tubo tienen un peligrooo...  tenías que tener un cuidado barbaro para no liarla.

La pantalla se limpia con brocha y aspirador, sin esforzarte mucho, sólo para quitar algo de polvo si eres alérgico, si no ni te molestas.
Por el lado de la imagen sí hay que limpiarla a conciencia para ver los monos con su color y brillo real.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Resulta que ahora cuando te dan un trc hay que "restaurarlo"  ...que basicamente consiste la restauración en desmontarlo, limpiarlo, cargarse el tubo y volverlo a montar. Manías de los "videoplayer" estos...
> 
> Las placas del tubo tienen un peligrooo...  tenías que tener un cuidado barbaro para no liarla.
> 
> La pantalla se limpia con brocha y aspirador, sin esforzarte mucho, sólo para quitar algo de polvo si eres alérgico, si no ni te molestas.
> Por el lado de la imagen sí hay que limpiarla a conciencia para ver los monos con su color y brillo real.


Yo vi sin la tapa al de casa, cuando el tecnico vino aca, pusimos dos toallas encima de la mesa, le ayude a levantarlo, de manera que quedase culo para arriba y le dije que trabajase sin apuro y me quede por el lugar en caso de que necesitase algo, midio, chequeo, determino los capacitores a cambiar y fue a buscarlos, ni me anime a nada, solo mirar un poco, acercarle una linterna y luego a ayudarle a regresarlo a su lugar, y claro, pagarle, cosa que si a futuro volvia a requerir de sus servicios, contar con el.

Efectivamente, el me lo dijo, meter mano sin saber es para macanas.
Tal vez le tome fotos al interior si es que vuelvo a hacer eso con el (en su momento ni se me ocurrio)
Lo mismo que no fue ni aspirado, ni pinceleado ni nada. Soplado un poco tal vez, no me acuerdo mucho


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, apoyando una linterna en las endijas de encima y mirando por las endijas del lateral izquierdo como cotilla que mira por el ojo de una cerradura, y probe a ver si podia sacarle fotos.



sacando el RRRRRRRRRRRRR que se siente por encima (calculo que por el yugo y es perferctamente aguantable) de siempre, el zumbido aspero lo siento por ese lugar en esa placa inferior.


----------



## hellfire4

Pues comento, como justo conversaba, y aportando, a lo que respecta uso de barniz en bobinas, no se puede emplear cualquier barniz de tarro de pintura y/o bote en aerosol, debe de ser un barniz aislante para bobinados.
Usar al uno inadecuado y con la temperatura de la bobinas, arrancaran los olores y hasta se puede prender fuego , como bien me advirtieron y hasta desmintieron lo que me dijeron de otro lugar.

Ya que una pintureria me quisieron meter el perro con un Rust Oleum brillante transparente (tal vez pueda andar, pero la verdad, es preferible no arriesgarse tontamente). Así que, *ojo con lo que usan *


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas, tras seguir pateando la ciudad a ver si  un negocio vende el dichoso barníz dielectrico, un tecnico me dijo que el ruido podría ser *problema del horizontal* y/o flyback chupete.
Como antes dije, cosa de no tener que volver para atrás, el ruido se manifiesta tras 40 minutos de encendido, a veces si cambias de sintonia (de reproductor a TDA, como que en TDA se va, y a veces en TDA lo hace).

Es una que me tiro al describirle.

¿Qué opinarían? Gracias de antemano


----------



## analogico

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, tras seguir pateando la ciudad a ver si  un negocio vende el dichoso barníz dielectrico, un tecnico me dijo que el ruido podría ser *problema del horizontal* y/o flyback chupete.


eso

hace un ruido a fritura


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> eso
> 
> hace un ruido a fritura


Si, bien lo recuerdo por un JVC de 25 pulgadas que hubo que conseguirlo y mandarlo a cambiar, ruido a fritura e imagen algo rara tenía. Pero bueno, ante las dudas pregunto, por desconocimiento, y claro, me tiraron ese nuevo diagnostisco en el aire y ya estaba mirando por el flyback

Ese era el link de antes del video con el ruido, a fritura no parece, aunque hay que oirlo atentamente.








						MVI_3024
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## DJ T3

Ruidos en tv de tubos, pueden ser;

1) Escape de alta tension (ruido a frituras).

2) Algun transformador/bobina flojo o suelto (ruido agudo).

3) Fuente de poder o algun circuito oscilando mucho mas bajo de su regimen normal (varia segun imagen).

4) TV ITT Nokia (estaba esta marca y otras que era imposible sacar el ruido de la fuente, quizas oscilaba miy bajo).


----------



## hellfire4

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ruidos en tv de tubos, pueden ser;
> 
> 1) Escape de alta tension (ruido a frituras).
> 
> 2) Algun transformador/bobina flojo o suelto (ruido agudo).
> 
> 3) Fuente de poder o algun circuito oscilando mucho mas bajo de su regimen normal (varia segun imagen).
> 
> 4) TV ITT Nokia (estaba esta marca y otras que era imposible sacar el ruido de la fuente, quizas oscilaba miy bajo).


1) No parece para nada

2) Si parece, diría lo más acertado, o sea, que es cosa de seguir buscando el barníz dielectrico (y no cualquiera como quisieron enchufarme en una pinturería, claro, otra pinturería me salvo al desmentirlo)

3) Por la parte del yugo *SIEMPRE HA HECHO RUIDO*, pero no es tan molesto como es ruido agudo, se tomo como algo natural

4) Doy por sentado que en esta ruido siempre va a hacer, pero mientras sea aguantable, todo bien 

O sea, no pinta que ni sea el horizontal ni el Flyback, se agradece que me saquen de duda y me alivian


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DJ T3 dijo:


> 3) Fuente de poder o algun circuito oscilando mucho mas bajo de su regimen normal (varia segun imagen).


Al igual que con la fuente de alimentación, con las bobinas de linealidad del circuito de líneas pasaría que varía el sonido (zumbido, pitido) al subir o bajar la luminosidad en pantalla.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Al igual que con la fuente de alimentación, con las bobinas de linealidad del circuito de líneas pasaría que varía el sonido (zumbido, pitido) al subir o bajar la luminosidad en pantalla.


Voy a probar a ver que pasa, la realidad que los ajustes una vez que se establecieron, no se tocan nunca , pero bueno, se anotan y listo.
Aunque a modo de curiosidad, sobre el TDA, si lo pones en frecuencia Pal mete ruido, si lo dejas en Ntsc, el ruido si lo hace, lo hará pasado un rato.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

No, me refiero a que a mas brillo en imagen mas agudo es el sonido emitido por la/s bobina/s afectadas. Por mucho que se ajuste no conseguiremos anular los fastidiosos ruidos, solamente sustituyendo por una nueva.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, me refiero a que a mas brillo en imagen mas agudo es el sonido emitido por la/s bobina/s afectadas. Por mucho que se ajuste no conseguiremos anular los fastidiosos ruidos, solamente sustituyendo por una nueva.


Veo, bueno, sera cosa de organizarme para que vuelva el tecnico, espero que así sea


----------



## DJ T3

Puede (pudo) ser un capacitor desvalorizado, filtrando ruido electrico hacia el televisor.
Si tiene fuente conmutada, seguro voló el puente, el fusible, y en el peor el MOSFET y/o el integrado oscilador....

Hay un tema dedicado al TDA o TDT, consulta alli.


----------



## hellfire4

DJ T3 dijo:


> Puede (pudo) ser un capacitor desvalorizado, filtrando ruido electrico hacia el televisor.
> Si tiene fuente conmutada, seguro voló el puente, el fusible, y en el peor el MOSFET y/o el integrado oscilador....
> 
> Hay un tema dedicado al TDA o TDT, consulta alli.


La verdad es que no tiene fusible ni dada, ya que le saque la tapa para verlo, paso algo parecido a cuando una fuente de pc esta fallada y salta la termica, cosa que también paso aca.
Umm, parece que el tema no fue eliminado pese al pedido por la pifiada, Bueno, cosas que pasan Xd.
Lo curioso es que ese efecto de los puntittos al afectar a las demás entradas como la del reproductor, por eso pense lo de que era el TV, y se me ocurrio desconectarlo al deco TDA y suspire .
Y.... es mucho más fácil de reparar que el culón (desconozco si valdrá mucho más ese TV o apenas un tanto más, los de tubo se han desvalorizado bastante) y de trasladar, claramente


----------



## hellfire4

A ver, termino del tema de los ruidos, quien cambio el capacitor comento que el ruido era un tema del ruido de sintonía, a modo de curiosidad, si lo pongo en la señal que se conecta el conversor de señal HDMI sin encender el reproductor de Bluray, no hace ruido, al encender el reproductor de Bluray, a los 15 minutos arranca el pitido, si cambio la señal al reproductor de DVD, para el ruido, si vuelvo a la señal de Bluray, de vuelta el ruido. El TDA cuando se conectaba, más o menos los mismo, como que hacia menos ruido si estaba en frecuencia PAl que NTSC.

O sea, en una entrada ruido, en otra no.
El algo que con el tiempo deja de hacerlo y a veces parece volver, y calculo que me lo voy a tener que fumar hasta que lo siga usando XD.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Me he liao.... ¿no era un pitido?
¿Es algún aparato conversor/concentrador que se conecta al televisor?

¿Ruido de sintonía...? ¿Se escucha por los altavoces?


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me he liao.... ¿no era un pitido?
> ¿Es algún aparato conversor/concentrador que se conecta al televisor?
> 
> ¿Ruido de sintonía...? ¿Se escucha por los altavoces?


Puede que me antes haya dicho otra cosa, pero bueno, ruidos onda piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

No, no se siente por los altavoces, se siente a traves de la caja, justo en antiguo video que subí era la muestra









						MVI_3024
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Dije ruido de sintonía por lo que me dijo el técnico, pero claro, puedo estar errado, el tema que lo curioso es que cambio de entrada, cesa, si vuelvo a otra, vuelve

decian que podia ser el bobinado recuerdo, y recuerdo cuando me comentaron lo de la sintonía.

Aca esta el hilo, que hace poco arranco, al conectar el reproductor de bluray a ese tv






						Como conectar un hdmi a un tv rca (tutorial)
					

Bueno, sigo usando mi antiguo, y algo achacoso TV de tubo de 32 Philips (que hace poco logré que un técnico le cambiase un capacitor que jorobaba la imagen :) ) y dado que no tiene puerto usb y tengo un reproductor de bluray que traje de España y si tiene, fue una manera de remediarlo, pero...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








Que al estar en la sintonía de ese reproductor hace ese pitido, que al ponerlo en el TDA no lo hace, que al ponerlo en el de dvd, tampoco lo hace, y al volver al de Bluray, hace el pitido y al volver a los anteriores, deja de hacerlo. Y por eso, pense que era la sintonía ante tal aparato conectado y no el bobinado.

Me disculpo de haberlo liado antes XD (y espero que ya no lo este)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Se hace lioso al hablar de sintonía al conectar uno u otro aparato. 
Imagino se refiere a la selección de las diferentes entradas disponibles en el tv.

Puede ser casualidad (en electrónica nunca dejas de sorprenderte), que uno tega mas señal que otro por ejemplo..
Una vez se me dió al caso de un ruido zumbido en un tv de 14", unas veces lo hacía y otras no. Tenía dos VHS en cascada, un DVD-TDT conectado a uno de ellos y un receptor TDT en el otro. La señal de antena pasaba a traves del primer VHS..... pues después de muchas vueltas descubrí que cuando uno de los VHS y el DVD-TDT estaban conectados juntos se producía ese ruido en el altavoz del TV.  Lo mismo pasaba con los TV antíguos, cuando coincidían dos en la misma frecuencia, al cambiar de canal, se producían interferencias en la imagen.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Se hace lioso al hablar de sintonía al conectar uno u otro aparato.
> Imagino se refiere a la selección de las diferentes entradas disponibles en el tv.
> 
> Puede ser casualidad (en electrónica nunca dejas de sorprenderte), que uno tega mas señal que otro por ejemplo..
> Una vez se me dió al caso de un ruido zumbido en un tv de 14", unas veces lo hacía y otras no. Tenía dos VHS en cascada, un DVD-TDT conectado a uno de ellos y un receptor TDT en el otro. La señal de antena pasaba a traves del primer VHS..... pues después de muchas vueltas descubrí que cuando uno de los VHS y el DVD-TDT estaban conectados juntos se producía ese ruido en el altavoz del TV.  Lo mismo pasaba con los TV antíguos, cuando coincidían dos en la misma frecuencia, al cambiar de canal, se producían interferencias en la imagen.


Si, me refiero a las diferentes entradas por un lado, pero cuando se cambiaron hace tiempo los capacitores, el tipo dijo que ese ruido era por sintonía del TV.

Y efectivamente, se da por un aparato (no de inicio, sino a los 15 minutos) que es el reproducto de bluray funcionado, y al cambiar a otra entrada, deja de hacerlo, y al volver al de bluray, vuelve el ruido.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A veces se pelean entre ellos, como los antivirus 
A mí uno de los VHS me generaba interferencias en la emisora.


----------



## analogico

intercambia los cables RCA, por si el sonido se cambia de aparato


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> intercambia los cables RCA, por si el sonido se cambia de aparato


Si, intercambie todos los cables RCA, el HDMI incluso,  y lo mismo. Me hace pensar que es como dice Pinchavalvulas, que tal vez sea el repro de bluray de por si quien lo hace justo en ese Tv, claro, tuvo un tiempo que dejo de hacerlo y pense que ya estaba remediado, pero volvió Xd.


----------



## unmonje

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, intercambie todos los cables RCA, el HDMI incluso,  y lo mismo. Me hace pensar que es como dice Pinchavalvulas, que tal vez sea el repro de bluray de por si quien lo hace justo en ese Tv, claro, tuvo un tiempo que dejo de hacerlo y pense que ya estaba remediado, pero volvió Xd.


Creo saber  a que se refiere, respecto a ese _pitido suave_ a veces y por momentos _inaudible,_ pero cuando uno lo detecta, es sumamente molesto, lo he escuchado a lo largo de los años en diferentes situaciones y casi siempre, por no decir siempre, en cosas_* ya grabadas*_, nunca en un programa en vivo de TV. Hasta podría ser un resabio no querido de las conversiones de norma que segun en la TV donde se vea el video, hace imparto y aparece o no, por eso es tan esquivo e irregular. Era común escucharlo de "fondo" en las cintas de video de las viejas caseteras VHS, no en todas, pero en muchas, sobre todo en las de NTSC


----------



## Alice

Buenas tardes amigos, he estado tratando de reparar un tv a TRC que tiene un problema en la imagen, aparecen ondulaciones ( como dientes de sierra) en los contornos verticales de las imagenes . 
He cambiado casi todos los electrolitos de la fuente en la parte secundaria. Al igual que el de entrada
He revizado ya algunos voltajes 
B+ 115V (en la serigrafía dice130)
Alimentación de ci vertical esta estable 34 volts.
Fuente de 5v y de 12v
Filtro de entrada 159v 
Todo esto esta estable y sin variacion.
También quiero aclarar que puedo notar que la oscilación tipo diente de sierra se produce al ritmo de un silbillo de alta frecuencia apenas imperceptible solo si se presta mucha atención. (Esto lo noto con las bocinas desconectadas)  
El TV es un TRC marca Changhong modelo US15000. 
No veo en el PCB nada para saber que tipo de chasis es y por el modelo no he podido encontrar el diagrama. 
Si alguien tiene alguna pista que pueda darme lo agradeceré pues ya me he quedado sin ideas de por donde buscar. Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas colega, el tema es que este tema es justo de un TV Philips de tubo culón de 32 pulgadas, por la cuestión de mantener el orden, deberías de buscar el tema correspondiente a tu TV y sino, abrir un tema nuevo en reparaciones de TVs y equipos de video (si todas las marcas y modelos estuviese en un mismo hilo, menudo lío seria Xd). Suerte en ello .

Por lo del ruido que mencione, pinta de ser un ruido de sintonía, que más o menos le pesco la maña de arrancar el Tv en un determinado canal y luego de pasarlo a otro, tarda un rato en irse y se va. Doy por sentado que es así hasta el final de la vida útil de ese aparato. Y sí he decidido aguantarlo es debido a soy más de rescatar y arreglar a cambiar por cambiar, en todo caso, si quiero ver más en grande, uso el proyector Xd.


----------



## unmonje

Alice dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos, he estado tratando de reparar un tv a TRC que tiene un problema en la imagen, aparecen ondulaciones ( como dientes de sierra) en los contornos verticales de las imagenes .
> He cambiado casi todos los electrolitos de la fuente en la parte secundaria. Al igual que el de entrada
> He revizado ya algunos voltajes
> B+ 115V (en la serigrafía dice130)
> Alimentación de ci vertical esta estable 34 volts.
> Fuente de 5v y de 12v
> Filtro de entrada 159v
> Todo esto esta estable y sin variacion.
> También quiero aclarar que puedo notar que la oscilación tipo diente de sierra se produce al ritmo de un silbillo de alta frecuencia apenas imperceptible solo si se presta mucha atención. (Esto lo noto con las bocinas desconectadas)
> El TV es un TRC marca Changhong modelo US15000.
> No veo en el PCB nada para saber que tipo de chasis es y por el modelo no he podido encontrar el diagrama.
> Si alguien tiene alguna pista que pueda darme lo agradeceré pues ya me he quedado sin ideas de por donde buscar. Saludos.


Aparentemente el defecto afecta al *raster* de la imagen, es decir al entramado que sostiene los cuadros, ya que usted muestra una imagen sin video, solo la mascara azul y se nota un efecto como de _*moaré* _sin ser_ *moaré* o desgarro, _que acompaña con un silbido de alta. Si esto es como digo, es muy probable que se trate de  algún defecto en el transformador de "retrovuelo" o "Flyback" del sistema horizontal.
Puede que algunas espiras en corto entre devanados del flyback ó  alguna fuga de algun capacitor en el triplicador o circuitos asociados.
No tendría que ver con el oscilador o el sincronismo, probablemente, hubiera estado bueno alguna otra foto con imagen de video, para mas certeza.
Los flybacks ya no se fabrican mas por aquí, hace unos 20 años. Asi que, si fuera el transformador de retrovuelo, ya se puede ir olvidando del aparato.


----------



## Alice

Voy a tratar de encontrar algún hilo parecido o tratar de crear uno para poner mas información acerca de la falla. Gracias a ambos por la ayuda. 
Saludos


----------

